# Another deciding between the Rec Tec 590 and 700 grill



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 30, 2020)

Like I really need another grill but I live by myself and and don't really need the extra space but wondering if the thicker metal might make the grill more efficient and during cold weather if it would help keep heated?


----------



## iconic (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't know Jack squat as I'm just now researching upgrading from a Masterbuilt 30 electric to a pellet.  I've also been looking at RT.  The 700 is too much $ and too big so 590 is only RT option for me.  I have concerns about the venting as I would like to throw a blanket over it in the winter.  This may not matter to you but it might keep me from RT in the end.  Good luck.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 30, 2020)

Just food for thought , if smoking in cold weather the bull would be easier to cover with a blanket compared to the 590's 3 vents. Cooking space isn't all that much difference. Roughly $300 difference.   ? ? ?
I'm still trying to come up with a cover for 590


----------



## iconic (Mar 30, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Just food for thought , if smoking in cold weather the bull would be easier to cover with a blanket compared to the 590's 3 vents. Cooking space isn't all that much difference. Roughly $300 difference.   ? ? ?
> I'm still trying to come up with a cover for 590


 
 Sorry to dup you. My comment was delayed for moderation since I'm new.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 30, 2020)

I have the 700 and a the cold weather cover.  works very good.  the extra space is dreamy.  even cooking for two I have filled it.  esp. making jerky, wings, ABTs and stuff that is small and igh in number.  I would go 700- you wont regret it.


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 30, 2020)

I was in the limbo between the RT700 and something else/smaller. Went the Bull and never looked back. Didn't want to "wish" I had done different.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 30, 2020)

I went from a 14" WSM to the RT 700.  I just love it!

I over-analyzed the pellet grill choice for a very long time.  I have no regrets on the Rec Tec RT 700.  Confidently recommend.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks like worth just going with the 700.  Thanks.  Time to get another rewards CC before buying.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 30, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Looks like worth just going with the 700.  Thanks.  Time to get another rewards CC before buying.



Good luck with the new purchase. I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## weev (Mar 30, 2020)

I love the 700 Have used it almost every Sunday and a few mid week quick grills  since I got it in December  and haven't even put the insulated cover on it yet  and I'm only on my 3rd bag a pellets  I don't think that's terrible  and I know we haven't had a really cold winter but I do live in Michigan so it has been cold


----------



## kstone113 (Apr 1, 2020)

If you don't need the extra space and want to save the $300, go with the Stampede (590).  I have the Bull and love it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 2, 2020)

After giving it some more thought going to wait.  I was not happy with MES using tube.  They last time I used cooked at lower temp and made a big difference.  Going to try again this weekend.  I still love my WSM but getting lazy.  Might even wait until end of year and get a Pit Boss on clearance.


----------



## kstone113 (Apr 2, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> After giving it some more thought going to wait.  I was not happy with MES using tube.  They last time I used cooked at lower temp and made a big difference.  Going to try again this weekend.  I still love my WSM but getting lazy.  Might even wait until end of year and get a Pit Boss on clearance.


If money is the issue and zero judgement here and want to start small(but not that small) - consider the Bullseye Beta by Rec Tec.  Same size as a Weber kettle but uses pellets.  It is more for grilling than smoking but you can smoke on it.  You do have to call to buy it as it is not on their website.  I (myself) am waiting for the new version to come out which will be stainless steel but a lot are buying the beta.  

The big difference between the original Bullseye(not sold any longer) and the beta is the PID controller with one probe access.  It is NOT wi-fi though.  Just something to look into.  

It costs $250 plus $50 shipping and plus tax.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 2, 2020)

I am chomping at the bit for the new one!  I think it would be loads of fun over my gasser.


----------



## kstone113 (Apr 2, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I am chomping at the bit for the new one!  I think it would be loads of fun over my gasser.


I am too.  I've had enough money saved since early March and have spent time just researching stuff to get for it.  I do want to save up eventually for a custom cart by DRG custom carts and also get the side shelf.  I do wish it was wi-fi but end of the day it really is not necessary.  But yeah, I can't wait to get one!  I know I'll use that way more than my Bull when I get it for grilling.  The Bull does do a great job grilling but the time it takes to get up to temp is doable but annoying at times.  And while I do still have my Weber Genesis for searing, I haven't really used it much at all.  

I do plan to buy this when I get the grill:

Some bad reviews on Amazon but I believe those are from the charcoal people and I haven't heard of a Rec Tec person having it crack.  I also think some are doing the proper cast iron treatment of rubbing with an oil(like vegetable or grape or whatever) before and after cooking.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 2, 2020)

very cool!  yes I too want to have a pellet grill for searing that get REAL hot and is dedicated to just that.


----------

